# Experimento en entrenador de electrónica básica - no funciona



## Liumander (Jul 7, 2009)

Hola, que tal? Me he comprado un laboratorio de electrónica, de esos que son como juguetes para aprender, que tienen 130 proyectos posibles, mola un montón y se aprende mucho, pero en el proyecto 15, que te explica como crear generador de alta tensión con descarga de condensador, me he atascado, no se si fallo yo, el esquema, algún componente,... ¿Me echáis una mano?
Os comento la jugada:

-Éste es el laboratorio


-Éste es el proyecto






-Aquí traducido a español


-Ahora los detalles:
El transformador (con los bornes del polímetro colocados)

La batería (a 9V, comprobado)

La resistencia (de 4,7K comprobados)

El condensador de 100u y el pulsador (cuando cierro el pulsador pasa corriente, comprobado)


Cuando está montado y pongo los bornes al lado en los dos polos del condesnador me da 9V y cuando pulso el pulsador se pone ha 0V momentaneamente y luego los recupera. Pero cuando lo pongo en las salidas 3 y 5 del transformador da igual lo que haga que siempre está en 0V. He puesto la posición de 200V porque según el proyecto debería llegar a los 90. 
¿Qué hago? ¿Qué puedo hacer mal? ¿Qué puede estar equivocado?
Gracias, con un poco de ayuda poco a poco me convertiré en un buen entendedor de la electrónica, ganas y horas de estudio no me van a faltar.


----------



## ericklarva (Jul 7, 2009)

De antemano puedo observar que tu transformador está conectado al reves, ya que el primario debe ser la salida y el secundario la entrada. También es de considerar que el voltaje producido es de muy corta duración, tal que el multímetro difícilmente lo detectará. Puedes comprarte un "foco piloto" o un neon de los pequeños que traen algunas planchas y equipos antiguos para indicar cuando hay energía.
Este lo conectas directo a la salida del transformador y debe parpadear indicando que se generó el voltaje que deseas.
Otra opción es conseguirte un multímetro de aguja o analógico que te serviría mucho mejor para medir voltajes pulsantes de baja frecuencia.
Checa esto y comentas.
Saludos


----------



## Liumander (Jul 7, 2009)

Sorry pero soy novatísimo dimelo con los números que he hay dibujados al lado de los terminales por favor y en cual tengo que meter que cosa. Gracias:S


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 7, 2009)

Comprueba que los bobinados están bien y mide las baterias.
A veces estos proyectos no funcionan aunque estén bien montados, porque están mal diseñados.
Espero que no sea una de esas ocasiones.
Podrías quitar la resistencia de 4K7, pero no se si será malo para el transformador.

PD: ¿Cúanto te ha costado el entrenador y dónde?


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 7, 2009)

asegurate que la bobina del transformador de mayor resistencia este a la salida donde debes medir los 90 V, por lo que veo el condensador se debe descargar en la bobina de baja resistencia, asuegurate que asi sea y veras los resultados esperados.

Salu2 y suerte
mac


----------



## ericklarva (Jul 7, 2009)

He editado el primer mensaje que postee, no mas leelo para que cheques otras opciones.
En los pines solo coloca los dos de abajo hacia arriba y los de arriba hacia abajo. Es decir, el 1 con el 3 y el 2 con el 5.
Saludos


----------



## Liumander (Jul 7, 2009)

¿Como compruebo los bobinados "elosciloscopio"? El laboratorio me costó 70 pavos, me lo recomendó el dueño de la tienda de electrónica a la que voy, en Majadahonda (Madrid), tenía un catalogo, se lo pedí y me lo trajo, en esta página vienen todos los que venía en ese catalogo http://www.daxstores.com/educational-toys-electronic-labs.html. No quiero quitarle la resistencia por lo que pueda pasar. 

"Pulsar71" lo que dices no lo entiendo muy bien, si lo puedes explicar paso a paso te lo agradecería.
"ericklarva" empiezo a pensar en eso de que mi multimetro no lo pilla pq descarga demasiado rapido, ya probé lo de cambiar el 1 por el 3 y el 2 por el 5, no pasa nada. No hay algún truquillo así rapido para comprobar si realmente llego a los 90V sin tener que comprar nada?


----------



## ericklarva (Jul 7, 2009)

jajaja por supuesto, pon tus dedos entre las terminales y si te sacude es que si genera voltaje.
Es enserio, si colocas tus dedos entre las terminales de salida deberás sentir un "sacudón" que no te llevará a nada grave solo una leve contracción de tus músculos.
Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 7, 2009)

Hola.
En el diagrama dice que debes usar un condensador de 470uF y en la foto veo que usas el condensador de 100uF. Cambia de condensador y mira que pasa.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Liumander (Jul 7, 2009)

SISI, no me acordaba q lo había cambiado para ver si era culpa del condensador. Ya esta en 470 y nada, voy a probar de nuevo cambiando los cables en el transformador.
No me da ninguna sacudida cuando pongo los dedos, osea q no va... de momento


----------



## ericklarva (Jul 7, 2009)

Checa con tu polímetro si existe voltaje en las terminales que van al transformador, quítalas de este y conéctalos al polímetro.
Deberías medir en principio 0V y una vez que presiones el SW entonces brincar a 9V aproximadamente.
Si no es así posiblemente los cables tengan algún problema.
Si el voltaje existe, es probable que el transformador esté dañado.
Una última, checa de nuevo con tus dedos pero en ambas conexiones ( inviritiendo los cables ) y los dedos los colocas en donde estaría conectado el polímetro. Acciona el SW y no retires tus dedos hasta que sueltes el SW.
Checa esto y posteas.
Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 7, 2009)

Liumander dijo:
			
		

> ¿Como compruebo los bobinados "elosciloscopio"? El laboratorio me costó 70 pavos, me lo recomendó el dueño de la tienda de electrónica a la que voy, en Majadahonda (Madrid), tenía un catalogo, se lo pedí y me lo trajo, en esta página vienen todos los que venía en ese catalogo http://www.daxstores.com/educational-toys-electronic-labs.html. No quiero quitarle la resistencia por lo que pueda pasar.



Si dispones del dinero, es una buena compra. Aprenderás mucha electrónica, ya que hay una gran cantidad de circuitos comprovados, y tienes todos los materiales al alcance de la mano.

Para comprobar los bobinados, pon el tester en pito, y comprueba si pita entre los contactos de arriba y los de abajo
(1 y 2 - 3 y 5). Devería pitar en los dos casos.


----------



## Liumander (Jul 7, 2009)

En los terminales a los q se descarga el condensador (el 1 y 2) cuando le doy al switch me marca ma rídicula tensión de 0.025V y al otro lado menos todavía. El bobinado está correcto, los cables conducen perfectamente y mis nervios se están crispando por momentos... es muy extraño todo esto, tendré que ir al de la tienda de electrónica a ver si entiende algo, es una putada q no podáis verlo con vuestros ojos, molaría una charla por videoconferencia, jaja. Habrá q insistir, gracias por vuestro preocupación.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 7, 2009)

Como no nos lo enseñes por el MSN!


----------



## ericklarva (Jul 7, 2009)

Liumander, desconecta estos cables del transformador antes de medir el voltaje.
Saludos


----------



## Liumander (Jul 7, 2009)

ericklarva hay tantos mensajes que he perdido un poco la noción de la realidad, que me pides que haga exactamente? y paso por paso porfa que, como ya he dicho, soy nulo.


----------



## Liumander (Jul 7, 2009)

no tengo camara si no os lo enseñaba por el msn.
no sereis de boadilla alguno o por aqui cerca y quedamos para echarle un ojo?
bueno, como siempre gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 7, 2009)

Hola.
Reinicia todo, comienza de cero. sigue la guía paso a paso, y debe funcionar, cambias las pilas, verifica que tu multímetro esté en 200V DC.

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Fortivo (Jul 7, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Comprueba que los bobinados están bien y mide las baterias.
> A veces estos proyectos no funcionan aunque estén bien montados, porque están mal diseñados.
> Espero que no sea una de esas ocasiones.
> Podrías quitar la resistencia de 4K7, pero no se si será malo para el transformador.
> ...



yo tengo uno igual amigo y aqui en tenerife me salio 48€  precisamente para gente que empieza esta bien , pero para gente mas avanzada.... 

un salduo.


----------



## Fortivo (Jul 7, 2009)

Liumander dijo:
			
		

> ericklarva hay tantos mensajes que he perdido un poco la noción de la realidad, que me pides que haga exactamente? y paso por paso porfa que, como ya he dicho, soy nulo.



por cierto acabo de ver tu fallo ,, buscate el condensador numero 117 ?¿ porque lo tienes colocado en el numero 115 ? no te gusto el 117?   cambia ese movimiento al condensador con numeros de 117 y 118. lo demas parece estar bien , pero aca abajo te lo explico todito como se realiza los circuitos en caso de liarse..

amigo, yo tengo aqui tu mismo esquema en mano, y si te fijas , debajo te dice paso a paso lo que tienes que colocar, fijate debajo del diagrama- el 1 con el 138 , el 2 con el 118 y el 124 , 3 pruebas, 5 pruebas ((son las salidas para probar con el multimetro)), despues va el 79con el 119, despues el 80 con el 117 con el 137 , y por ultimo el 121 con el 122. cuando lo coloques todo podras ver como va sin problemas.


yo he realizado ese circuito , alta tension como alta no se nota , porque ahi q medirlo con un multitester de aguja o con un osciloscopio...

PD: prueba con la radio que esta muy chula   

saludos compañero.


----------



## Liumander (Jul 7, 2009)

elaficionado, ya lo he empezao de 0 mil veces y las pilas, los cables parecen ir bien. Gracias Fortivo, ya me lo habían comentado lo del condensador, y ya lo probé correctamente, y sigue sin ir, o simplemente puede vaya perfectamente y es mi multimetro el que no lo capta.


----------



## arubaro22 (Jul 7, 2009)

Liumander, por lo que veo antes de lanzarte a la practica deverias de adquirir un poco de teoria porque veo que no sabes ni que es un primario y un secundario de transformador. lo que digo es sin animos de ofender ni nada que se le parezca, aqui todos estamos para aprender, yo cuando empece no tenia la mas remota idea de nada y con el tiempo fui aprendiendo (con libros y revistas porque internet y la pc estaban lejos de mi). te recomiendo que te compres alguna revista para empezar o si puedes busca en internet datos de componentes y como trabajan. asi cuando hagas algo vas entendiendo mejor lo que haces


----------



## Liumander (Jul 7, 2009)

posi, para eso me he comprado este laboratorio, supongo q mas adelante me explicara bien esas cosas pero me jode saltarme un proyecto pq no funcione.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 7, 2009)

Creo que el problema es el multimetro.. no el juego, te explico lo que creo que esta pasando (y digo creo por que ya se me andan olvidando mis bases de electronica  ops: )

Lo que estas haciendo es un generador de impulso, el capacitor se carga con el voltaje de la bateria hasta llegar a 4.5V, despues lo descargas subitamente a travez del transformador cuando presionas el boton, y el transformador amplifica ese unico impulso hasta 90V o mas.... 

Pero el problema de un multimetro digital es que esta esperando ver una señal constante y no un unico impulso, asi que el cambio de voltaje es tan rapido que el multimetro no lo registra y se queda marcando en cero o en algunas ocasiones veras que se incrementa un poquito pero no al nivel que esperas

Asi que puedes resolver esto de 2 maneras, la primera si tu multimetro lo soporta es colocarlo en modo "Max / Min" donde le dices al multimetro que busque el voltaje maximo y el minimo, cuando presiones el boton la lectura se deberia quedar clavada en 90V aproximadamente, para tomar otra lectura hay que resetear el multimetro

La otra es que presiones el boton repetidas veces de forma rapida.... como si estuvieras jugando un videojuego... asi le mandaras un tren de pulsos al multimetro y veras algo registrado en la lectura, entre mas rapido y constante presiones el boton mejor.... 

Si quieres que te comente como poner el multimetro en mod max / min o saber si lo soporta necesitaria que publicaras una foto del multimetro o darnos el modelo para ver en el manual... 

Saludos..


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 8, 2009)

Fortivo dijo:
			
		

> Liumander dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si tienes el mismo entrenador monta el circuito exactamente como aparece en las fotos y busca el fallo.
¿Tu hiciste esa práctica?¿Te funcionó?

Lástima que liumander no tenga cámara web. Podría haber funcionado. Y lástima que yo viva en otro continente....


----------



## ericklarva (Jul 8, 2009)

Vaya revuelo haz causado liumander   , que bueno que quienes han entrado al tema han tenido la excelente determinación de ayudar ya entenderás porque lo digo   .
Perdona no haber contestado más ayer, fuera de la oficina no tengo donde conectarme.
Yo creo que efetivamente el problema radica en la lectura del voltaje así como te había comentado y como te lo comentó chico 3001.
Lo que yo te decía era armar tu circuito tal como te lo pide la práctica con la única diferencia de *NO * conectar el transformador, en lugar de este c*onectas las puntas del polímetro* para verificar que existe voltaje de aprox 9V una vez que presiones el SW, así te aseguras que efectivamente le entre voltaje al transformador y solo te quedan 2 opciones:
1.- que el transformador esté dañado
2.- que el voltaje sea de tan corta duración que no vas a lograr medirlo.
Espero ahora si haya sido más claro, y que te ayude con el problema
Saludos


----------



## Liumander (Jul 8, 2009)

Ya lo siento, estamos llegando al la solución, cada vez está más claro lo que es, pero no nos dejemos cegar, hasta q lo demostremos no sabremos si es problema de medida.
ericklarva el transformador deberia ir bien pq en los 14 proyectos anteriores se usa tb y funcionan a la perfeccion. 
Os mando una foto de mi multimetro a ver si hay alguna manera de hacer q lea la tension maxima, si no lo llevaré a alguien que tenga osciloscopio o multimetro de aguja (q no se que es, ¿analógico?)

Velleman modelo DVM850BL
Gracias colegas, q bien me habéis acogido.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 8, 2009)

mmm velleman...
Si no logras que funcione, siempre puedes consolarte pensando que funcionó, pero no lo puediste leer.


----------



## Liumander (Jul 8, 2009)

JAJA, también es verdad


----------



## ericklarva (Jul 8, 2009)

Lo que yo seguiría aconsejándote es que consigas esas lámparitas de neon que te comenté, tienen el tamaño de un LED solo que son de vidrio y vienen de dos colores: naranja y verde. Hay algunas mangueras que traen luces que son de este tipo, si no en las electrónicas deben venderlas.
Se me hace raro que el equipo de pruebas que tienes no lo traiga.
La otra es que te consigas de los polímetros de aguja o analógicos.
Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 8, 2009)

Malas noticias... tu multimetro no tiene funcion para maximos y minimos, asi que solo te queda ponerlo en lectura de AC a 200V y presionar el boton repetidas veces para ver la lectura... 

O conseguir un multimetro de aguja.. en ese si lo vas a ver muy claro... son como este:


----------



## santiago (Jul 8, 2009)

para mi conectaste alreves el transformador , conectalo pero invertido 180 grados osea en vez de conectarlo en la uno y la dos conectalo en la 3 y en la 5 haceme caso 

lo que tiene mal el circuito es que tu salida de baja tensión esta conectada a la entrada de alta tension del transformador 

proba lo que te comente osea la salida del capacitor llave y demas conectalo a la 3 y a la 5

me parece que vi eso


----------



## ericklarva (Jul 8, 2009)

Santiago lo de la inversión del transformador ya está probado, y no fue eso.
Liumander, hay una parte en el texto que no me había tomado la molestia de leer y dice que debes esperar almenos 12 segundos antes de presionar el interruptor para descargar el voltaje a través del transformador.
Estás esperando este tiempo?
Igual es necesario este tiempo entre switcheo y switcheo.
Saludos


----------



## Liumander (Jul 8, 2009)

si he esperado, por eso lo q dice *chico3001* no puedo hacerlo pq si le doy muchas veces rapidamente no le da tiempo a cargarse. Intentaré buscarme unos neones o el multímetro de aguja o el oscisolcopio.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 8, 2009)

Y por que no pruebas a poner todos los condensadores que hayan, y espera porlomenos 30sec y luego pulsas el botón.


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 8, 2009)

Liumander te sugiero que hagas lo siguiente. lo primero que debes hacer es desconectar la fuente de energia o  sacar las pilas o baterias del aparatejo y haz un puente entre esos terminales, luego coloca en vez de la llave o en paralelo con ella una fuente de sonido como puede ser un MP3 o algo parecido, puede ser la salida de audio de tu celular y dale volumen, luego con tu multimetro en AC veras que te da una lectura indicando que funciona tu circuito.

nos comentas como te fue.

salu2
Mac


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 9, 2009)

Vale. Ahora, la mayor gilipollez de la historia de la humanidad, pero puede que sea la solución:.

*¿Los transformadores no funcionan sólo con corrriente alterna?*

Aunque claro, esta tan poco tiempo pasando corriente, que se consideraría un período....


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 9, 2009)

mmm.

El audio es Voltaje en Alterna...

Por eso existen las lineas de distribución de audio con acoplamiento a Trasformador.

Las SMPS funcionana aplicando DC a los bobinados primarios de un trasformador de ferrite a altas frecuencias...

Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 9, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> *¿Los transformadores no funcionan sólo con corrriente alterna?*
> 
> Aunque claro, esta tan poco tiempo pasando corriente, que se consideraría un período....



Tienes razon, pero como bien has comentado en este ejemplo no aplica, por que el transformador recibe lo que se conoce como "funcion impulso", es decir una espiga de corriente con la que el transformador puede operar


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 9, 2009)

el audio es un voltaje alterno amigos asi que debe funcionar; porque el mencionado transformador les aseguro que por un lado es de baja impedancia y por el otro es de alta impedancia o resistencia Ohmica  como quieran llamarle, lo unico que estamos haciendo es aplicar un voltage al extremo de menos espiras del transformador para verlos amplificados en el otro extremo que tiene una relacion de vueltas  muy grande, por lo tanto debe funcionar, Yo no tengo ese kit que dispone el amigo pero cuando Yo desarmaba los radios viejos irreparables para sacarles los componentes  y usarlos en hacer experimentos, pude hacer ese experimento y me funciono de esa manera, hasta le puse un neon y los picos de voltage lo encendian. no estancarse ante un artilugio que no nos muestra como funciona, hay que ver la forma de hacerlo trabajar de otra manera.

Pero no uses la llave, dejala en posicion abierta.


----------



## electrodan (Jul 10, 2009)

Ojo, que impedancia y resistencia no es lo mismo.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 10, 2009)

Pero la señal de audio es del orden de mV

Porcierto, ¿en que se diferencian impedancia y resistencia?


----------



## Liumander (Jul 10, 2009)

Pulsar71 como hago lo que me recomiendas exactamente? se sin baterias? y que lo alimenta? si me lo dices paso por paso te lo agradecería. 

Todavía no me hago con un multimetro de aguja, tardaré unos dias.


----------



## ericklarva (Jul 10, 2009)

La impedancia es una especie de "resistencia" que adquiere un componente como el capacitor y la bobina como respuesta a una frecuencia.
En teoría un capacitor tiene una impedancia infinita para una corriente DC, mientras que la bobina se comportaría como un "corto" o 0 Ohms. Para frecuencias superiores a los 0Hz las cosas cambian, el capacitor comienza a tener una "resistencia a altas frecuencias mientras que la bobina tiende al infinito.
En la realidad existen ciertas carácterísticas que varían un poco con lo que acabo de describir, influyen los materiales, electrólitos, etc.
Pero bueno, la idea es esa. En base una fórmula se determina cual sería su impedancia, que en realidad se deben llamar:
Reactancia Capacitiva y Reactancia Inductiva.
Las fórmulas no las tengo a la mano, pero de seguro alguien podrá postearlas.
De hecho, solo como mención la impedancia se mide en ohms al igual que las resistencias, solo que la impedancia se da en base a una frecuencia mientras que la resistencia es igual para DC o AC.
Saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 10, 2009)

Gracias, Ericklarva, ahor alo tengo mucho más claro.


----------



## agustinzzz (Jul 10, 2009)

Lo que dice Pulsar71 no está del todo bien... Si bien el audio es una señal que alterna en el tiempo, la relación de transformadorrmación depende de la frecuencia. Para probar el transformador puede servir, pero sería algo raro lo que se obtenga a la salida.

ericklarva, la impedancia de un capacitor es:
Xc=1/(2*pi*f*C)
y en una bobina:
Xl=2*pi*f*L

Liumander:
Para probar tu circuito lo que puedes hacer es armar todo el circuito y de la salida del transformador (es decir donde deberías realizar la medición de los 90V) sacas dos cables y las puntas libres las acercas en el aire como a un 1mm, luego busca un lugar oscuro y cuando presiones el botón deberías ver un chispazo entre las 2 puntas.
No te preocupes que no se te quemará nada.

Saludos.


----------



## Liumander (Jul 10, 2009)

Como mola, luego lo pruebo y te cuento, jejeje


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 10, 2009)

tanto relajo creado por un juguete..... Liumander... si no te sale la practica tendras mucha gente enojada asi que mas te vale que te salga eh?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 10, 2009)

Jajajajaja, no hombre!

Pero para que funcione lo que dice agustinzzz los cables deven estar muy muy muy muy muy muy juntos, pero sin que se toquen ni un pelín.

Pega cable rígido (como el cable telefónico) sobre una pinza de la ropa, y ajusta la distancia entre los extremos de los conductores.


----------



## Liumander (Jul 10, 2009)

mas cerca no los he podido poner sin que se toquen y.........
NADAAAAAA! esto es muy muy raro, los cables deberian ir uno en el 3 y otro en el 5 y acercandolos, dejando cargar el condensador y dandole al pulsador deberia pegar el chispazo no?
Pues nada majos, hay q probar con el multimetro de aguja ese, pero no me fio un pelo. Esto va fatal, y lo peor de todo es q ya he hecho 26 proyectos y en todos se usan alguno de estos componentes y funcionan a la perfeccion!
Las pilas estan en buen estado, y yo q se. Vaya enigma


----------



## agustinzzz (Jul 10, 2009)

Esto es extraño... Intenta lo siguiente:

Mide con el voltímetro si entre los pines 119 y 124 tienes 9V, si los tienes mide entre los pines 117 y 118 si tienes nueve voltios y si los tienes, desconecta el cable conectado al pin 1 y mide entre ese cable suelto (el que desconectaste del pin 1) y el pin 2 CON EL BOTON PRESIONADO si tienes 9 voltios.
Si en alguno de esos lugares no tienes los nueve voltios es probable que algo ande mal.
Si por el contrario tienes todos los valores correctos, entonces puede ser que el transformador no funcione o que tengas que utilizar si o si un instrumento de aguja u otro artilugio para lograr ver los dichosos 90 V.

Saludos y suerte Liumander!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 11, 2009)

Dejémonos de gilipolleces.
Conecta la pila en los bornes 1 y 2 y mide el voltage que tienes en la salida.
Y postealo


----------



## electrodan (Jul 11, 2009)

El problema, es que la salida solo va a ser por un instante, después ya no se va a poder medir. La descarga es prácticamente instantánea, así que si no es con un pequeño neón creo que no vas a poder encontrarla.


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 11, 2009)

Liumander dijo:
			
		

> Pulsar71 como hago lo que me recomiendas exactamente? se sin baterias? y que lo alimenta? si me lo dices paso por paso te lo agradecería.
> 
> Todavía no me hago con un multimetro de aguja, tardaré unos dias.



    amiguito trata de hacer el circuito que te envio, siguelo al pie de la letra, aqui no necesitas la energia del panel, solo conecta como te envio el esquema y veras que el multimetro dara una indicacion de voltage alterno. El audio que aplicaras a la entrada del condensador equivale a que abras y cierres la llave muchas veces al mismo tiempo y por la relacion de transformadorrmacion del transformador es que veras en el multimetro la señal de audio, ese transformador debe de trabajar hasta 8 KHz por lo tanto te reitero debe de trabajar.
Notas.- 
1.- asegurate que el transformador entre 1 y 2 tenga una resistencia muy grande mayor que la resistencia entre 3 y 5 
2.- coloca la llave selectora del multimetro en la posicion de 200 VAC 
3.- esto debe de funcionar, si no dame tu e-mail por privado para darte mas detalles y despues les cuentamos a los demas


----------



## Liumander (Jul 14, 2009)

Hola, perdonad no haber conestado antes, pero me fui a San Fermín en un arrebato de locura. Intentaré probar todo lo que me habéis sugerido para mañana.
Lo que si probé fue poner el 1 y el 2 directos a los 9V y resultó que saltaban chispas, alguién sabe porque? en el 3 y 5 no conseguí medir nada...


----------



## Liumander (Jul 14, 2009)

Hola de nuevo. Estoy un poco quemao, pq el tester se me ha jodido. En buen momento. 
He probao algunas cosas pero claro, al no poder medirlas no ha servido de nada. Lo de engancharlo a un mp3 no lo entiendo bien, y para colmo: este es el ejercicio 15, pero es q ya voy por el 35 y hay 3 de ellos q tampoco me han funcionado, tengo que ver si hay algun componente en comun en los 3. Que duro! Alguna vez entenderé el funcionamiento de los circuitos? La verdad es que estoy aprendiendo un monton pero con estos fallos no se si me estoy dejando algo atras, hay algunos conceptos que se me escapan, como por ejemplo de que manera se carga un condensador y cuando expulsa la carga, o pq un flip-flop alterna dos fases cuando parece que le llega el polo negativo a la base y deberia hacer funcionar a los dos transistores simultaneamente, o si es lo mismo polo negativo q masa, si podeis contestarme a algo guay, si no seguire dandole caña. En cuanto tenga un tester sigo con eso. y cuando solucionemos este os comentare los otros q me han dado fallo. Gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 14, 2009)

1.-Saltan chispas por que tienes un voltaje elevado a la salida.... por lo que si acercas suficiente los cables electricos se rompe la constante dielectrica del aire y se forma un arco voltaico, a mayores voltajes mayores distancias para poder romper la constante dielectrica....

2.- Postea las dudas de los 3 experimentos que no te han funcionado... si no te las resolvemos cuando menos te podemos confundir mas... 

3.- Un capacitor solo consiste en 2 placas metalicas separadas por un aislante, almacena la carga en forma electrostatica (como cuando frotas una regla contra tu cabello y esta se carga, si la tocas suelta la corriente y sientes un toque electrico), la carga o descarga se logra de forma controlada, ya sea pasando la carga por una resistencia que provoca un voltaje X en los bornes de la resistencia o por medio de algun otro circuito segun se necesite

4.- La explicacion del flip flop es un poco mas compleja... mejor estudia un poquito las bases electronicas de como funcionan los circuitos basicos (resistencias, capacitores y bobinas) para despues poder pasar a la teoria de semiconductores.... no quieras correr antes de caminar, si ahorita te metes en teorias semiconductoras te vas a sobresaturar de información y no vas a entender nada...


----------



## Liumander (Jul 15, 2009)

Gracias tio, poco a poco, tienes razon, me acabo de comprar un tester nuevo a ver si puedo hacer las comprobaciones. pq es tan jodida la electronica analogica? con la digital soy un lince y no me costó nada entenderla, hasta donde llegué claro... Mañana si saco tiempo os pongo alguno de los proyectos fracasados q hice. Ta mañana


----------



## Liumander (Jul 17, 2009)

Aquí os planteo los fallos que han tenido ciertos proyectos, os pongo las fotos una a una y os la comento comento debajo de cada una, a ver si hallamos soluciones:

Este me funciona bien, pero me dice que pruebe a ir cambiando la resistencia de 47k a otros valores (sin bajar de 1k) y q cambiará la intensidad de la luz. Pues no cambia ni lo más mínimo. Fallo de percepción o de circuito?

Este se supone que hace que se alterne el numero "1" con el numero "2" en el display, lo unico q conseguía era que se encendiesen los dos a la vez, el "2" más brillante que el "1". Al final jugando con las resistencias lo hice funcionar.

Este me según lo previsto pero me lian con un concepto. Según ellos el valor "alto" ("1") en este proyecto es el polo negativo en vez del positivo. La H está siempre encendida y cuando le enchufo los dos cables en menos sigue igual, pero en cuanto le meto uno en el positivo se apaga.

Este me sale guay, pero no entiendo el porqué del diodo de abajo a la derecha.

Este es una puerta XOR pero cuando el SWITCH esta en B ( que se supone que es "0") si le doy a KEY (que si hace contacto se supone que es "1") teniendo entonces 0 y 1 no se enciende el LED. Lo he montao 3000 veces y nada.

Este no me parpadea, cuando se supone que debería, había dos números mal puestos en la secuencia de cables (me habian cambiado el condensador 10u por una resistencia), pero aún cambiandolo no me funciona. Ningún proyecto con flip-flop me ha salido desde entonces.

Este es el típico que si le das una vez al botoncito enciendes el LED de arriba del display y si le das otra vez se enciende el de abajo, pero como buen flip-flop no me sale, se me encienden los dos a la vez (el de arriba con más intensidad que el de abajo) y si le doy al botoncito no me hace ni caso. 

Este me sale bien pero tengo una duda, la resistencia de 100 ohmios para que? En todos los TTL que hay quí me surge esa misma pregunta, aunq por otro lado salen todos muy bien y lo entiendo guay, menos esa maldita resistencia.

Este como tiene flip-flop pues no me funciona, para variar. El primer LED se me queda encendido todo el rato, y el segundo lo apago y lo enciendo con el SWITCH, pero en ningun momento parpadean, que es su cometido.


Siento haberos metido tanto material, pero tenía algo de tiempo y he aprovechado el tirón, muchas gracias por aguantarme. La verdad es que estoy aprendiendo mucho aunq la adversidad frustra un montón.


----------

